# BLCK Vapour - Flavour Request Thread



## Richio (25/4/16)

*Need a special flavor to make up that DIY mix which will make your world a better place?*

Post the full name of the flavor together with the company name on the thread below and we will get back to you with an ETA.
*
The BLCK Vapour Team*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/4/16)

Key Lime - TFA
Dulche de Leche - TFA
Organic Strawberry - TFA
Grek Yogurt - TFA


----------



## Patrick (25/4/16)

Butter Pecan - FW
Sweet Cream - FW

Needed for the vaunted Bust-A-Nut.


----------



## daniel craig (14/6/16)

FA Tiramisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/6/16)

Condense Milk - TFA
Nutella - TFA
Cookies & Cream - TFA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tyler-durden (14/6/16)

Biscuit-Inawera
Chocolate glazed donut-CAP
Joy-FA
Yellow cake-FW

Basically the Bronuts recipe lol...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Calvin305 (15/6/16)

Tyler-durden said:


> Biscuit-Inawera
> Chocolate glazed donut-CAP
> Joy-FA
> Yellow cake-FW
> ...


Please tell me these will be up today Rich  need to place an order, i aint about to pay R70 shipping from Valley Vapour for the concentrates. Need Bronuts in my life

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (15/6/16)

@Calvin305 @Tyler-durden 
Chocolate glazed donut-CAP
Joy-FA
Yellow cake-FW
The above items should be up by Friday. We still awaiting stock on Inawera biscuit


----------



## Calvin305 (15/6/16)

Cool man do you have estimated pricing on these yet @Richio? Will order and pick up on friday 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (15/6/16)

@Calvin305 
Fa will be R40
Cap will be around R45
Will let you know as soon as they get back from labeling.


----------



## Patrick (21/6/16)

@Richio - the shisha range is very interesting. I've made a Strawberry Nesquick that was completely unexpected. The shisha chai might take a lot more experimentation. But please bring in the shisha vanilla next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (21/6/16)

FA Jamaican Rum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/6/16)

picautomaton said:


> FA Jamaican Rum


And FA Brandy, Gin and Whiskey, whilst we are in the liquor store.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton (21/6/16)

Andre said:


> And FA Brandy, Gin and Whiskey, whilst we are in the liquor store.



Hey Andre, was that you at VU in the HICs diy thread? same avatar.


----------



## Andre (21/6/16)

picautomaton said:


> Hey Andre, was that you at VU in the HICs diy thread? same avatar.


Yip, that was yours sincerely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (23/6/16)

Hi

See below table, I've made an order for the past 6 months between 30 and 60 concentrates, would love to get everything from one store

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/16)

TFA Hpno Type
FA Desert Ship
FA Maxx Blend

Please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/16)

Forgot FA Bergamot, please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/6/16)

Andre said:


> Forgot FA Bergamot, please.


I have a 10ml of bergamot @Andre

If you want to pay for shipping. It's yours 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I have a 10ml of bergamot @Andre
> 
> If you want to pay for shipping. It's yours
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks a million. Shall PM.

Or course the request is also to fulfill future needs.


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (28/6/16)

@Richio please check if you can get French Vanilla Creme from TFA
and French Vanilla Deluxe from TFA


----------



## Richio (28/6/16)

Hi @Create-A-Cloud 

Noted. Will add those to our next order.


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (28/6/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Create-A-Cloud
> 
> Noted. Will add those to our next order.


ok thanks alot. let me know


----------



## Eequinox (29/6/16)

could you get CAP Cappuccino


----------



## Richio (30/6/16)

Will do @Eequinox


----------



## Eequinox (30/6/16)

Richio said:


> Will do @Eequinox


winner thanks !still waiting in anticipation for the FA Cookie


----------



## Richio (30/6/16)

@Eequinox 
FA Cookie should be here in the coming week


----------



## Greyz (30/6/16)

Howzit Rich,

Thanks a mil, received my order yesterday. Can you tell me if Inawera Biscuit is part of your incoming new Inawera flavours?


----------



## Richio (30/6/16)

@Greyz Inawera biscuit will also be here in the coming week

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (30/6/16)

Richio said:


> @Greyz Inawera biscuit will also be here in the coming week


Duuude you killing me lol k want that toooo


----------



## Greyz (30/6/16)

Eequinox said:


> Duuude you killing me lol k want that toooo


It's an essential in a lot of clones especially your bakery type vapes. 
Plus it's used in small doses because it strong. Most recipes will call for less than a %, 0.75% is high for that concentrate. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (30/6/16)

Greyz said:


> It's an essential in a lot of clones especially your bakery type vapes.
> Plus it's used in small doses because it strong. Most recipes will call for less than a %, 0.75% is high for that concentrate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


good to know thanks


----------



## Dane (1/7/16)

@Richio will you be getting FA Mandarin in with your next shipment?


----------



## Richio (1/7/16)

Hi @Dane 
Unfortunately FA mandarin is not on our incoming list.


----------



## jagga8008 (2/7/16)

Hi ,
I have to following on my wish list:
Cranberry (CAP)
Juicy Peach (CAP)
Sweet Mango (CAP)
Sweet Tangerine (CAP)
Sweetener (CAP)


----------



## Zegee (3/7/16)

Hi any chance you will expand the inawera range to include tobacco line golden ducat specifically. There is another thread in the diy specifically for tobacco some interesting concentrates available 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (3/7/16)

Hi @Zegee 
We have new inawera flavours which have landed, they will be available soon & there are some tobacco flavours on the list, unfortunately golden ducat did not make it onto the shipment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (4/7/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Zegee
> We have new inawera flavours which have landed, they will be available soon & there are some tobacco flavours on the list, unfortunately golden ducat did not make it onto the shipment


Will wait for next shipment then thanks please do let me know when this comes in 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (4/7/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> @Richio please check if you can get French Vanilla Creme from TFA
> and French Vanilla Deluxe from TFA


@Richio Any news on these?


----------



## Dane (4/7/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Dane
> Unfortunately FA mandarin is not on our incoming list.



Thanks @Richio, will you be able to get some with your next batch. This one is apparently quite good.


----------



## Richio (4/7/16)

Hi @Create-A-Cloud 
We will be getting in French vanilla deluxe. French vanilla creme is basically the same thing without the diketones.
@Dane Will put it on the next order, got some Capella tangerine coming in which is also quite good if you enjoy those citrus notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (10/7/16)

INW Cactus


----------



## Richio (10/7/16)

@OhmzRaw 
Inw cactus should be up on site by tomorrow or Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/7/16)

Any updates on fruit circles with.milk @Richio checked online and nothing Yet?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (11/7/16)

Hi @kyle_redbull 
Fruit circles with milk is in for labeling, they will be uploaded to site as soon as our TFA batch is done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/7/16)

More INW tobaccos please, just more tobaccos in general.


----------



## Richio (12/7/16)

Hi Gents

@kyle_redbull
Fruit circles & milk in stock

@OhmzRaw
Inw Cactus is up

@Create-A-Cloud
French vanilla

@Greyz 
Inw biscuit is up

@Eequinox 
Cap Cappucino is up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (12/7/16)

Richio said:


> Hi Gents
> 
> @kyle_redbull
> Fruit circles & milk in stock
> ...


Thanks Richio I see Fruit Circles with milk too  
Will do a stock take and see what else I need. 
I need more StrawRipe. I know I have a problem lol
Any special on StrawRipe in the pipeline?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

@Richio sweet cream?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

What is the best vanilla custard and which make?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

@Richio can't see fruit circles and milk bud? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (14/7/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What is the best vanilla custard and which make?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I reckon CAP VC V1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

Which brand Graham cracker is best?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

@Richio which Pina colada flavour is better CAP V2 or TFA Pina colada 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

Which brand lychee is better CAP sweet lychee FA lychee or FW lychee

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

What's the main difference between sweet cream and Bavarian Cream 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

Which glazed donut chocolate or normal?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/7/16)

@Richio Berry crunch 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (15/7/16)

@kyle_redbull
My personal favourite and I'm sure quite a few will agree. Cap Vanilla Custard.
Fruit circles and milk will be up this evening.
Pina colada CAP/ TFA is down to personal taste
Berry crunch is there under berry cereal (name has been changed)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/7/16)

Thanks bud gonna order soon just waiting for fruit circles so will wait till tonight @Richio or could I put it in special comments?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/7/16)

@Richio with regards to lychee which make is best as well and glazed donut. What's the main difference between sweet cream and Bavarian Cream? I see u sold out on sweet cream when are u expecting stock?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/7/16)

@Richio what is marshmallow and cotton candy used for?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (15/7/16)

@kyle_redbull 
Fruit circles and milk is up along with some other new TFA flavours


----------



## Johan Heyns (15/7/16)

Inawera Am4A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/7/16)

@Richio, INW Cactus please


----------



## daniel craig (28/7/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Richio, INW Cactus please


Here you go: https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/inawera-flavour-concentrates/products/cactus-concentrate-inw

@Richio there's a spelling error, it's should be "Concentrate" and not "Cincentrate"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Richio (29/7/16)

Thank You @daniel craig . It's been corrected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/7/16)

any eta on 

Chocolate Glazed Doughnut Concentrate


----------



## Richio (29/7/16)

Hi @Eequinox 

Chocolate Glazed and other CAP flavours will be restocked by Tuesday.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/7/16)

Thank you @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/7/16)

@Richio eta sweet cream? Please keep me one please 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (30/7/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Eequinox
> 
> Chocolate Glazed and other CAP flavours will be restocked by Tuesday.


cool thanks placed and paid for my order yesterday will have to get that on the next round


----------



## Crockett (1/8/16)

Hi @Richio , please could you add FA Cardamom and INW Eucalyptus & Mint to your list? Thanks.


----------



## Richio (2/8/16)

Hi @Crockett 
Fa cardamom is on order.
Will add Inw eucalyptus to our next order.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (2/8/16)

Hey @Richio, is FA Jamaican Rum coming back anytime soon? 
I'm dying to try out HIC's Tiramisu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio (2/8/16)

@Greyz 
Also on the same order with some new flavours, I will update this thread when I have a more definitive ETA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/16)

@Richio 
CAP Sweet Watermelon and INW Vanilla Shisha, if you can please.


----------



## Dane (8/8/16)

@Richio can you please bring in the following if possible?

- FW Butterscotch
- FW Tres Leches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (10/8/16)

Hi Guys

Not sure who requested this so I can't tag them here but anyway we have gotten in
- TFA Cantaloupe
- INW Gold Ducat

There are some other new Flavours which will be uploaded by the weekend.


----------



## Viper_SA (12/8/16)

INW Dark chocolate Tobacco please


----------



## Zegee (12/8/16)

Richio said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Not sure who requested this so I can't tag them here but anyway we have gotten in
> - TFA Cantaloupe
> ...


Gold ducat was me which I have ordered thnx 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (13/8/16)

http://www.inaweraflavours.com/en/16-tabacco-e-flavours

The Arabic Tobacco has got my attention, as well as many others.


----------



## Daniel Alves (24/8/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> Inawera Am4A
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



im also looking for this or something similar, want to try a tobacco type and heard this is a nice fruity kind of tobacco


----------



## Johan Heyns (24/8/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> im also looking for this or something similar, want to try a tobacco type and heard this is a nice fruity kind of tobacco



I want this to try Enyareklaw's Marble 27 (Marlboro Light/Gold flavor)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (29/8/16)

Hi, @Richio please get CAP Juicy Orange, 
TFA French Vanilla Creme 
TFA Sweet Cream DX


----------



## Huffapuff (1/9/16)

@Richio I just need the following to complete my order with you:
TFA Pistachio
FA Almond
TFA Graham Cracker Clear
Are you expecting new stock any time soon?

And then I'm also looking for:
TFA Coconut Extra
FW Butterscotch Ripple
Would you be able to get hold of these?


----------



## Richio (1/9/16)

Hi @Huffapuff 

Tfa Pistachio will still be +- a week
FA Almond is now in stock
Tfa Graham cracker is now in stock

Will add Coconut Extra and butterscotch ripple to our next shipment.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## michael dos santos (1/9/16)

Hi @Richio 
Could you bring in some FW watermelon candy.


----------



## daniel craig (2/9/16)

FA Vanilla Bourbon


----------



## zadiac (6/9/16)

@Richio, I'm looking for an Apricot Jam concentrate if you can find it. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (6/9/16)

@Richio, do you have any plans to introduce 30ml bottles of concentrates? Also any plans to make more concentrates available in 50ml?


----------



## Richio (6/9/16)

Hi @Greyz 

We are working on a stock control system for the bulk concentrates which is why most of them have been removed from the site. As soon as it's coded, they will all be uploaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (6/9/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Greyz
> 
> We are working on a stock control system for the bulk concentrates which is why most of them have been removed from the site. As soon as it's coded, they will all be uploaded.


Thanks Richio, this will help me tremendously as buying 10ml at a time means I end up with too many little bottles of the same flavour. 



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (6/9/16)

zadiac said:


> @Richio, I'm looking for an Apricot Jam concentrate if you can find it. Thanks.



Try Arminian Apricot, think it is from FA and a bit of TFA apricot which is very fresh in flavour but carries a good apricot kick. 0.5 + 1-1.5% respectively.

Which are both available from @Richio
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (6/9/16)

moonunit said:


> Try Arminian Apricot, think it is from FA and a bit of TFA apricot which is very fresh in flavour but carries a good apricot kick. 0.5 + 1-1.5% respectively.
> 
> Which are both available from @Richio
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Already ordered it, but there is quite a difference between fresh apricot fruit and apricot jam. I'd like to get a flavor that tastes like the jam if possible.


----------



## moonunit (6/9/16)

It is as close as I could get, used a touch of TFA caramel as well for depth and sweetness. My next mix I am adding some FA Catalan Cream for some spice notes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (6/9/16)

Maybe add some FA Maple Syrup for the jam effect?


----------



## Andre (6/9/16)

moonunit said:


> Try Arminian Apricot, think it is from FA and a bit of TFA apricot which is very fresh in flavour but carries a good apricot kick. 0.5 + 1-1.5% respectively.
> 
> Which are both available from @Richio
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that have a sweet/jam taste or an apricot fruit taste? Been looking for a good Apricot fruit juice.


----------



## moonunit (6/9/16)

@Andre TFA Apricot is legit fresh apricot. Tastes like the real thing to me. If I had to be extremely critical I would say at times it can err to a more dried apricot flavour or very ripe apricot flavour, but most of the time it is fresh. Also guess it depends on the tank and wattage you Vape at.

Just a suggestion to the mods, maybe this discussion to be copied out of her into the DIY thread, don't want to clutter up @Richio thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (13/9/16)

@Richio eta on Biscuit (INW) and Vanilla Swirl (TFA) ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (13/9/16)

@Richio 
FA Apple pie
FA Liquid Amber - would love to play with this guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (14/9/16)

Hi @Faheem777 

Biscuit is up and vanilla swirl should be up by the end of the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (14/9/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Faheem777
> 
> Biscuit is up and vanilla swirl should be up by the end of the day



@Richio eta on Strawberry ripe and dragonfruit (TFA) ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (15/9/16)

@Richio, any chance on INW Smoked Plum? Thanks


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

Cap NY Cheesecake V1 would also be quite nice.

Thanks @Richio


----------



## Richio (15/9/16)

@Faheem777 
Both are up on site

@Petrus 
I will add that to our next shipment

@Soutie 
That's going to be a tad difficult but I shall try

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (15/9/16)

Richio said:


> @Faheem777
> Both are up on site
> 
> @Petrus
> ...


@Richio, thanks.


----------



## Greyz (20/9/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Greyz
> 
> We are working on a stock control system for the bulk concentrates which is why most of them have been removed from the site. As soon as it's coded, they will all be uploaded.



Hi Richio,

Just following up on the request for more concentrates being available in 30 and/or 50ml 
I have a cart but I'm holding back because I need to order some concentrates in 50ml but not available yet.


----------



## Petrus (21/9/16)

@Richio, any news on Inawera Smoked Plum yet?


----------



## Richio (21/9/16)

@Greyz Sent you a pm
@Petrus Smoked Plum is on our next shipment so still about 2 weeks on that item


----------



## Petrus (21/9/16)

Richio said:


> @Greyz Sent you a pm
> @Petrus Smoked Plum is on our next shipment so still about 2 weeks on that item


@Richio, great thanks a mil.


----------



## DanielSLP (21/9/16)

50ml Capella Vanilla Custard V1. Please sell this in 50mls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (21/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> 50ml Capella Vanilla Custard V1. Please sell this in 50mls



Snap! Thats what I wanted in 50ml from Richio too


----------



## DanielSLP (21/9/16)

Actually even 30 ml bottles or 20ml bottles. I'm running low on 10ml and I'm at the point where I know what flavours I want to buy in bigger bottles.


----------



## Greyz (21/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> Actually even 30 ml bottles or 20ml bottles. I'm running low on 10ml and I'm at the point where I know what flavours I want to buy in bigger bottles.



Same here I need my common concentrates in at least 30ml. I end up buying 30ml from elsewhere when I could be giving that money to one site instead of splitting orders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/9/16)

@Richio, if you can please add the below flavors to your list  :
Taro TFA
Coconut Shisha INW
Butter Run FW
Jamaican Rum FA
Phillipine Mango TFA
Pear INW
Creme Brulee INW
Key Lime TFA
Orange Cream TFA
Absinthe TFA
Liquid Amber FA
Brandy FA
Bourbon TFA

Could you also please add a Flavor Log thread with what has been restocked and what new flavors are available?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanielSLP (26/9/16)

CAP cantaloupe 

So we can make honeydew recipe on DIY or DIE


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/10/16)

Butter TFA please @Richio


----------



## zadiac (2/10/16)

Andre said:


> Does that have a sweet/jam taste or an apricot fruit taste? Been looking for a good Apricot fruit juice.



No it doesn't. It's just a strong apricot taste. Doesn't taste like apricot jam at all. Already tried it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (2/10/16)

INW Lemon Shisha please @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (2/10/16)

CAP sugar cookie V1 50ml


----------



## RichJB (2/10/16)

We'll be lucky if we get that, @Philip, it's on the no-fly list.

@Richio, FA Cinnamon Ceylon, FA Vanilla Bourbon, FA Brandy and FA Peppermint, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (4/10/16)

@Richio, do you perhaps have a ETA on Inavera Smoked Plum?


----------



## Richio (5/10/16)

Hi @Petrus 

We have some sitting at customs, hoping for it to be released by the weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (5/10/16)

Could it be possible to get 

INW Butterscotch Brulee
CAP Peppermint


----------



## Richio (5/10/16)

Hi @Eequinox 

We do have cap peppermint in for filling and labeling, should be on site this evening or early morning. 
I shall add the inawera request to our next shipment.


----------



## Eequinox (5/10/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Eequinox
> 
> We do have cap peppermint in for filling and labeling, should be on site this evening or early morning.
> I shall add the inawera request to our next shipment.


cool i will have to get that with my next order for sure


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (5/10/16)

Rum (INAWERA)
Tobacco Absolute Virginia (INAWERA)
@Richio, please


----------



## zadiac (6/10/16)

Lemon Lime
Oak drops
Apricot jam

Pleaaaaaassseeeee


----------



## Deckie (7/10/16)

@Richio 

FA Custard Pi - it's a must get please Sir.


----------



## Glytch (7/10/16)

INW Milk Chocolate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/10/16)

@Glytch, Milk Choc is already on the site:
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collec...chocolate-concentrate-inw?variant=25733225411


----------



## Glytch (7/10/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Glytch, Milk Choc is already on the site:
> https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collec...chocolate-concentrate-inw?variant=25733225411


Sold out though

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/10/16)

Sorry dude 

Lemon Mix INW
Exotic Roots INW
Please @Richio


----------



## Glytch (9/10/16)

FA Mandarin pleez @Richio


----------



## Glytch (13/10/16)

@Richio rumour has it that you have INW Milk Chocolate in the process of labelling and bottling. Please confirm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (13/10/16)

Hi @Glytch

True story, we should have it up on site by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Glytch (13/10/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Glytch
> 
> True story, we should have it up on site by tomorrow afternoon.



You, sir, are a legend. You reckon the stock will last till the end of the month? Or should I order sooner?


----------



## Richio (13/10/16)

Glytch said:


> You, sir, are a legend. You reckon the stock will last till the end of the month? Or should I order sooner?



We've got quite abit this time round so it should be good till the new month


----------



## Glytch (13/10/16)

Thanks @Richio. Are you restocking TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust)?


----------



## Richio (13/10/16)

Yip that will also be up at the same time as well as the few TFA which are almost sold out.


----------



## DanielSLP (14/10/16)

Flavor west blueberry. INW Milk chocolate any news on this?


----------



## Morph699 (14/10/16)

Please would you guys be able to get FA's White grape - there are a couple more I just need to remember their names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (17/10/16)

@Richio when are you expecting more TFA Acetyl Pyrazine?


----------



## Richio (17/10/16)

Hi @Huffapuff 

We expecting our TFA shipment by Friday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (17/10/16)

@Richio are you getting any FW Fruit Rings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (19/10/16)

Hi @moonunit 

We haven't had a request for that item but I can add onto an incoming FW shipment


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

FW Ruby Red Grapefruit
INW White Grapefruit

Please, @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (19/10/16)

Hey Richio please could you add a couple of these flavours please, I was getting from vapowave but would prefer to get from you as your delivery time is 3 times faster AND Cheaper!! 

Grapeberry Ice from FW
Wild Cherry from FW
Red white and blue FW (Strawberry, pineapple and grape)

I will add more when I remember more  otherwise keep up the good work.


----------



## Deckie (19/10/16)

Hi @Richio
When are you getting INW Shisha Lemon & FA Custard Pi?


----------



## Andre (24/10/16)

INW Lemon and INW Lemon Mix, if you please @Richio.


----------



## Richio (1/11/16)

Hi there, as requested

@DanielSLP - FW Blueberry - In stock

@Morph699 - FW Grapeberry Ice FW - In stock
Wild Cherry FW - In stock
Red white and blue FW - In stock

@Andre - FW Ruby Red - In stock (the inw as requested should be up by Thursday)

@moonunit - Fw Fruit rings - In stock

Click here

*Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Morph699 (1/11/16)

@Richio

Thank you bud, I shall be ordering again soon.. Just having a break for now been hectically busy.


----------



## Andre (1/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi there, as requested
> 
> @DanielSLP - FW Blueberry - In stock
> 
> ...


Thank you @Richio. Shall order as soon as the INW Lemon and INW Lemon Mix is up.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/11/16)

Hi @Richio,

Any luck on getting the below mentioned concentrates:
INW Rum
INW Tobacco Absolute Virginia
INW Citrus Mix
INW Exotic Roots
INW Coconut Shisha
INW Pear
INW Creme Brulee
TFA Key Lime
TFA Orange Cream
TFA Absinthe
TFA Butter
TFA Taro
TFA Phillipine Mango
TFA Orange Cream


----------



## Morph699 (5/11/16)

@Richio - Any chance you could source FA's White grape please?


----------



## Richio (7/11/16)

Hi @Imthiaz Khan 



Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi @Richio,
> 
> INW Rum - Upload today
> INW Tobacco Absolute Virginia - Detained
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (7/11/16)

Hi @Morph699 

This has just landed and should be up this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (8/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Morph699
> 
> This has just landed and should be up this week.



Damn and I just ordered yesterday.
I'll add it to my wishlist, Thank you again.


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/11/16)

LA Cream Cheese Icing please, please, please, please, please...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morph699 (15/11/16)

Any idea's who makes Naartjie flavours? i've tried tangerine (Sweet Tangerine (CAP)) but it's not the same and neither is orange so any idea's would be great thanks.


----------



## Richio (16/11/16)

Hi @Deckie 

Are you still looking for custard Pi (FA)?


----------



## Deckie (16/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Deckie
> 
> Are you still looking for custard Pi (FA)?


Most definitely. Are you getting or do you have?


----------



## Richio (16/11/16)

@Deckie 

We do have, will be up this week.


----------



## Deckie (16/11/16)

Richio said:


> @Deckie
> 
> We do have, will be up this week.


Thank you, I'll keep a watch


----------



## Andre (26/11/16)

Not sure if you have seen the request below here in the Who has Stock thread. I did tag you, but maybe just "like" that post as an acknowledgement?


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> LA Cream Cheese Icing please, please, please, please, please...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



This one still on me wish list...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/16)

La Cream Cheese icing please....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/16)

Pretty please


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/16)

With a cherry on top


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (26/11/16)

Hi @Andre 
Must have missed that thread with all the alerts. Replied.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (26/11/16)

Hi @Richio 

Why no INW Pear

I want to place my order Monday with the Big Sale but i see no INW Pear


----------



## Richio (26/11/16)

Hi @kimbo 

Inw pear just got back from filling, should be up on site Monday morning along with these below:
Exotic roots
Coconut Shisha
Crème Brulee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (26/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @kimbo
> 
> Inw pear just got back from filling, should be up on site Monday morning along with these below:
> Exotic roots
> ...


Thank you


----------



## KZOR (28/11/16)

@Richio 
TFA Lemon Lime II ......would be awesome. You will then stock all the flavours I need.


----------



## Wazrob (28/11/16)

Looking for...
FA Mandarin
FLV Boysenberry


----------



## KZOR (28/11/16)

@Wazrob
https://blckvapour.co.za/products/orange-mandarin-flavor-tfa
Just as good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (17/1/17)

FA Black Tea please @Richio .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (10/3/17)

@Richio are you planning to get INW Custard in stock anytime soon?
TIA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (2/5/17)

@Richio, Enyawreklaw has just released recipes with the new FA Blood Orange as well as Flv Cookie Dough. I'm not saying this will result in anybody wanting these flavours. But it might.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## KZOR (2/5/17)

@Richio .......... any chance of getting in FA Royal Orange?


----------



## zandernwn (2/5/17)

@Richio getting Hangsen anytime soon... my heart is bleeding after the Iwn changes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (3/5/17)

Hi @KZOR
Will add that to our incoming FA order.
Hi @RichJB 
We'll get those too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morph699 (8/5/17)

hey bud,

I was having a look at a couple flavours and just wondered if you would be able to get hold of 'Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy (CAP)'? 

I'll update this as i think of more flavours. 
thanks & have an awesome day.


----------



## Lady Inquisitor (26/5/17)

Would appreciate these flavourings:
FA Black Tea
FA Peppermint
TFA Honeysuckle 
TFA Green Tea 
INW Pineapple
INW Lemon Mix


----------



## Gonzilla (26/5/17)

@Richio Thanks for stocking Loraan, any chance of including LA Watermelon and LA Lemonade in the roster?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio (26/5/17)

Hi @Lady Inquisitor @Gonzilla 

We will add those items onto our incoming shipments.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (29/5/17)

Any chance of more JF flavors ? Namely Mango and Watermelon?


----------



## Morph699 (29/5/17)

hey @Richio I was just wondering when you'll be getting some of:

pink lady of MB (Combination of floral & fruit notes: rose, hibiscus, maracuja and guava.) i think it was then I can order these together.

any other's i'll update when I think of them.


thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (1/6/17)

@KZOR 
Royal Orange FA in stock
Blood Orange FA 
Florida Key Lime FA
Custard INW

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Richio (4/7/17)

Hi @Lady Inquisitor as requested
FA Black Tea - In stock
FA Peppermint - In stock by tomorrow
TFA Honeysuckle - In stock
TFA Green Tea - In stock
INW Pineapple - In stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lady Inquisitor (7/7/17)

Hi @Richio 
Thank you, I really appreciate it! Will be placing my order soon.


----------



## Strontium (7/7/17)

FA fresh fig please


----------



## Mida Khan (7/7/17)

I would really love a biltong concentrate


----------



## RichJB (7/7/17)

@Mida Khan, there is one available. Although savoury vapes tend to turn out less good than the mixer intended. See NotCharlesManson's reactions to vaping TFA Chicken and Waffles, Hangsen Hotdog and Flv Brie Cheese, or skiddlz's reaction to vaping OOO Cheese, as examples.


----------



## Mida Khan (7/7/17)

RichJB said:


> @Mida Khan, there is one available. Although savoury vapes tend to turn out less good than the mixer intended. See NotCharlesManson's reactions to vaping TFA Chicken and Waffles, Hangsen Hotdog and Flv Brie Cheese, or skiddlz's reaction to vaping OOO Cheese, as examples.



Thank you 

Let's see how the experiment goes lol


----------



## bjorncoetsee (8/7/17)

Flv cookie dough please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (14/9/17)

@Richio 
Getting my order ready for tomorrow and noticed you only stock TFA Cream Soda. 
Any chance of getting in OOO Cream Soda m8?
I am also looking for FW Mt. Dew.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave557 (17/9/17)

I'm interested in FW Lemon Meringue Pie & TFA DX Graham Cracker


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/9/17)

@Richio - FLV Wild Melon please 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (18/9/17)

@Richio when will you be restocking Cap Vanilla bean ice cream?


----------



## Richio (18/9/17)

Hi @KZOR 
I have added that to our incoming shipments
Hi @Dave557 
Both those items are in for filling and should arrive in stock soon
Hi @RenaldoRheeder 
Wild Melon is in for filling and should arrive tomorrow
Hi @Slick 
Stock was uploaded this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/9/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @KZOR
> I have added that to our incoming shipments
> Hi @Dave557
> Both those items are in for filling and should arrive in stock soon
> ...



Thanks @Richio. Now just to get the magnetic stirrer in then I can place my last order (for now). 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/10/17)

FA Juicy Strawberry pls

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (1/10/17)

INW Dragonfruit
TFA Quince
INW Cuban Cigar (Absolute Tobacco)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (2/10/17)

FW Graham Cracker
HS Australian Chocolate
FLV Red Burley
FLV Kentucky Blend
(Saw FLV Sweet Coconut went up recently, thanks! Originally had FLV Cured Tobacco here as well but was searching for it using the old name Flue Cured )

for your consideration


----------



## alex1501 (6/4/18)

Peach -Inawera would be nice, if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (6/4/18)

hi @Richio do you have Soho (FA) available yet ?

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/18)

Any possibility of getting Capella Blackberry ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (7/4/18)

Hi. Any chance of getting FW Graham cracker
And
FW Beetle juice, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (9/4/18)

Hi @RainstormZA @Armed 
Noted for incoming shipments

Hi @vicTor 
Soho is arriving back from filling early this week.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)

Thank you kind sir Richio


----------



## vicTor (9/4/18)

Richio said:


> Hi @RainstormZA @Armed
> Noted for incoming shipments
> 
> Hi @vicTor
> Soho is arriving back from filling early this week.



good news thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (10/4/18)

Thank you so much @Richio . Plz msg me when its in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (18/4/18)

WF Chocolate Chunks please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (18/4/18)

LA Watermelon please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richio (18/4/18)

Patrick said:


> LB Chocolate Chunks please.


Noted for next shipment



Dietz said:


> LA Watermelon please


Been a struggle to get this through but we should have it soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (18/4/18)

Patrick said:


> LB Chocolate Chunks please.



LB? WF perhaps?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/4/18)

@Richio

Please try and get the below mentioned:

Pumpkin Pie (spice) (CAP)

Jamaican Special (Jamaican Rum) (FA)

Butterscotch (natural) (FW)
French Vanilla (FW)
Graham Cracker (FW)
Pumpkin Spice (FW)
Sweetener (Sucralose) (FW)

Milk Chocolate (FLV)

Caramel (HS)
Pumpkin Pie (HS)

Grape (LA)

Glamour Chocolate (MB)

Shortbread Cookie – SC (RF)
Vanilla Custard – SC (RF)

Peach Pie & Cream (WF)


----------



## Richio (19/4/18)

RichJB said:


> LB? WF perhaps?


@RichJB is correct, this is WF.

@Imthiaz Khan
Jamaican Special (Jamaican Rum) (FA) - We do have this item in stock (on the site)
Butterscotch (natural) (FW) - Send me a pm, we have stock on this item off site
French Vanilla (FW) - We do have this item in stock (on the site)
Graham Cracker (FW) - Incoming within the next 2 weeks
Pumpkin Spice (FW) - Noted
Sweetener (Sucralose) (FW) - Noted
Milk Chocolate (FLV) - Noted
Caramel (HS) - Noted
Pumpkin Pie (HS) - Noted
Grape (LA) - Stopped stocking this product as the manufacturer could not give details on the origin of the colouring used in the flavour.
Glamour Chocolate (MB) - Noted
Shortbread Cookie – SC (RF) - Noted
Vanilla Custard – SC (RF) - Noted
Peach Pie & Cream (WF) - Noted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (19/4/18)

RichJB said:


> LB? WF perhaps?



Thanks, amended.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (19/4/18)

@Richio 

Apricots (INW) 

Please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (20/4/18)

Richio said:


> Hi @RainstormZA @Armed
> Noted for incoming shipments
> 
> Hi @vicTor
> Soho is arriving back from filling early this week.


Hi @Richio any luck with that concentrates?


----------



## Richio (23/4/18)

Hi @Armed 

Fw stock is in for filling, should be up on site this week.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/4/18)

@Richio

Milk Chocolate (FLV)
Virginia Tobacco (FLV)
Turkish Tobacco (FLV)
RY4 Double (JF)
Grape (LA)
Waffle (INW)

Please!


----------



## Armed (5/5/18)

Richio said:


> Hi @Armed
> 
> Fw stock is in for filling, should be up on site this week.


Its on the site!!! Now have to wait for payday And the wishlist just keeps getting longer.. Eish!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Armed (5/5/18)

Thanks so much @Richio


----------



## RichJB (7/5/18)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Waffle (INW)



Don't we all wish for that, heh. Alas, Inw Waffle is no more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/5/18)

Thanks @RichJB , didn't know that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/5/18)

@Richio 

Apricot (CAP) please!


----------



## Willielieb (26/7/18)

I don't know if this thread is still active but I need a concentrate that I cannot find anywhere (OOO) lemon round candy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/7/18)

Willielieb said:


> I don't know if this thread is still active but I need a concentrate that I cannot find anywhere (OOO) lemon round candy



It is indeed. Post it and it will/may be ordered by a vendor...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (28/7/18)

@Richio ..... FSA Double Mango if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (30/7/18)

Hi @Willielieb 
This item has been ordered and should be in stock soon.

Hi @KZOR 
Unfortunately we cannot get that item but I will look into a substitute for this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (31/7/18)

RAW yellow mango is reAlly good. My favourite so far


----------



## RainstormZA (31/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Any possibility of getting Capella Blackberry ?


Still waiting for this to happen. Lol.


----------



## Richio (1/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Still waiting for this to happen. Lol.


Hi Bjorn

Sorry for the delay on this, being uploaded this afternoon.


----------



## Marnu (23/9/18)

I would love these flavours:

FLV passion fruit 
FLV apple filling 
FLV sweetness 
FLV eggnog 
FLV hibiscus 
VT butterscotch 
WF honey roasted peanuts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (8/10/18)

Hi @Richio please could you get fw razzleberry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (17/10/18)

@Richio How are you doing? I see you have some of the Flavors Express concentrates in stock. I am looking for the following:

1. FE Captian
2. FE Desert Ship
3. FE Tobacco Absolute
4. HS Magic Mix (I think you have stock)

Regards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/11/18)

Hi @Richio are you going to be restocking your VT concentrates anytime soon? 

And could you please get JF RY4 Double.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/11/18)

FLV Apple Filling...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richio (5/11/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Hi @Richio are you going to be restocking your VT concentrates anytime soon?
> 
> And could you please get JF RY4 Double.


Morning @Huffapuff , we should be getting a whole new lot from filling tomorrow along with new stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/11/18)

*JUICY LEMON CONCENTRATE** (CAP) in 50 ml*
*and*
*LYCHEE CONCENTRATE FRA in 50ml 
please 
*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio (5/11/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> *JUICY LEMON CONCENTRATE** (CAP) in 50 ml*
> *and*
> *LYCHEE CONCENTRATE FRA in 50ml *
> *please *



Hi @Moerse Rooikat

Will arrange that Lychee for you in 5. Unfortunately we are still waiting on stock on Juicy Lemon (Hazmat item)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/11/18)

Not a juice request, a bottle request instead. 

Please bring in the BIG chubby gorilla bottles. I think they’re 200ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (5/11/18)

CBE double mango

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Noelspark (24/1/19)

Nadz1972 said:


> CBE double mango


Yip, 2nd this one...


----------



## GregF (27/1/19)

what happened to FA Latakia. Did I miss something?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (5/2/19)

@Richio, please bring in Tuscan Reserve (Ultimate) (FA)
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/2/19)

HS Chocolate Cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/2/19)

VT Arabica Coffee 
JF RY4 Double
Please and thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaheedtait (28/2/19)

WF Island Mango

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/3/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> HS Chocolate Cream



Still no word on HS Chocolate Cream?


----------



## Richio (13/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Still no word on HS Chocolate Cream?



Morning, this is up on site. 
https://blckvapour.co.za/products/chocolate-cream-concentrate-hs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/3/19)

Richio said:


> Morning, this is up on site.
> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/chocolate-cream-concentrate-hs



Thanks @Richio - in my basket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (13/3/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Richio, please bring in Tuscan Reserve (Ultimate) (FA)
> Thanks!



This item is in for filling & should be up on site soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/19)

VT Vodka @Richio?


----------



## Richio (13/3/19)

Andre said:


> VT Vodka @Richio?



Morning, awaiting Vt shipment, this item is in on there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @Richio - in my basket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And done  waiting at the gate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/19)

*FLV Marshmallow Vanilla *Hopefully en route as well @Richio?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/3/19)

Richio said:


> Morning, this is up on site.
> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/chocolate-cream-concentrate-hs



Whoop whoop - early delivery including HS Chocolate Cream  Thanks @Richio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (18/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> *FLV Marshmallow Vanilla *Hopefully en route as well @Richio?


Hi @Paul33 

Not on this one but I can add to an incoming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (18/3/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Richio, please bring in Tuscan Reserve (Ultimate) (FA)
> Thanks!


Hi @Imthiaz Khan 
This item is now in stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Paul33
> 
> Not on this one but I can add to an incoming.


Thanks bud. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/3/19)

CBE Flavours - Had to do my order this morning from another supplier just cause i desperately want CBE Double Mango...was hard pressing the pay button

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/3/19)

@Richio please bring in the below mentioned flavors:

FLV Honeydew
FLV Cantaloupe
FLV Rose Essence
FLV Melon Rind
FLV Back Bar Bitters
FLV Blood Orange
FLV Lemon
FLV Kiwi
FLV Marshmallow Vanilla

VT Strawberry Jam

FE Kiwi
FE Litchi

Thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (7/5/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Paul33
> 
> Not on this one but I can add to an incoming.


Hi @Richio 

Any news on the FLV marshmallow vanilla?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/5/19)

Hi @Richio

If you can, please bring in the below mentioned concentrates:
Will keep updating the list as I find more recipes whereby the flavors are not available.
It's growing rapidly though 

*CAP:*
Fig (CAP)
Pumpkin Pie (Spice) (CAP)
Sweet Currant (CAP)

*FA:*
Corn (FA)

*FLV:*
Apricot (FLV)
Avocado (FLV)
Back Bar Bitters (FLV)
Banana (FLV)
Bourbon (FLV)
Brut Bubble Wine (FLV)
Caramel (FLV)
Carrot (FLV)
Cheesecake (FLV)
Citrus Soda (FLV)
Coconut (FLV)
Cola (FLV)
Custard (FLV)
Dessicated Coconut (FLV)
Ginger Snap (FLV)
Jackfruit (FLV)
Jammy Berry (FLV)
Juniper Gin (FLV)
Kinako Soy (FLV)
Lemon Tea (FLV)
Pineapple (FLV)
Pumpkin Spice (FLV)
Raisin Rum (FLV)
Rose Essence (FLV)
Smoked Butterscotch (FLV)
Smoothie Base (FLV)
Starch Base (FLV)
Strawberry (FLV)
Sweet and Smokey Tobacco (FLV)
Sweet Fig (FLV)
Tatanka Tobacco (FLV)
Turkish Tobacco (FLV)

*FW:*
Caramel Candy (FW)
Dutch Apple Pie (FW)
Guava (FW)
Pumpkin Spice (FW)
Razzleberry (FW)
Vanilla Butternut (FW)

*HS:*
Caramel Mocha (HS)
Pumpkin Pie (HS)

*INW:*
Grapefruit (INW)

*LA:*
Chocolate (Natural) (LA)

*LB:*
Butterscotch Graham Tobacco (LB)

*JF:*
Cappuccino (JF)
Cheesecake Graham Crust (JF)

*MB:*
Captain Rum (MB)
Glamour Chocolate (MB)

*OOO:*
Butter Pecan Ice Cream (OOO)
Oatmeal (OOO)
O's Cookie (OOO)

*RF:*
Aged Bourbon Cream SC (RF)
Blackberry (RF)
Bread Pudding SC (RF)
Butterscotch Pudding (RF)
Crème Brulee (RF)
Deep Fried Cookies and Cream SC (RF)
Pink Candy - Burst Type (RF)
Shortbread Cookie SC (RF)
Vanilla Custard SC (RF)

*PUR:*
Cotton Candy (PUR)

*TFA:*
Milk DX (TFA)
Pumpkin Spice (TFA)
Sweet Strawberry (TFA)
*
VT:*
Blood Plum (VT)
Butter Toffee Base (VT)
Butter Toffee Base (VT)
Caramel Mocha (VT)
Chocolate Base (Clear) (VT)
Chocolate Milk (VT)
Creme Caramel (VT)
Croissant (VT)
Fairy Floss (VT)
French Vanilla Ice Cream (VT)
Ginger Root (VT)
Light Rum (VT)
Love DIY (VT)
Milkshake Base (VT)
Persian Lime (VT)
Raw Sugar (VT)
Salted Caramel (VT)
Shisha Lime (VT)
Shisha Mango (VT)
Strawberry Custard (VT)
Sweet Mate (VT)
Toffee Ice Cream (VT)
Vanilla Buttercream Frosting (VT)
Vanilla Cream (VT)
Warm Custard (VT)

*WF:*
African Horned Cucumber SC (WF)
Almond Cookie SC (WF)
Brown Sugar Cookie SC (WF)
Cherimoya SC (WF)
Cobbler (Berry) SC (WF)
Coconut Custard SC (WF)
Cream Filling SC (WF)
Crispy Wafer SC (WF) - available
Flan SC (WF)
Flapper Pie SC (WF)
Island Mango SC (WF)
Lemon Orange Rice Candy SC (WF)
Lemon Squares SC (WF)
Marshmallow (Gooey) SC (WF)
Rum and Cola SC (WF)
Rum Baba SC (WF)
Smooth Cappuccino Cream (WF)
Strawberry (Baked) (WF)
White Chocolate (Milky Cream) (WF)
White Fudge SC (WF)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilco (16/5/19)

Hi @Richio

Airwaves (Blackcurrant Mint) Flavour (INW)
Please 

Sent from my P20 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/19)

Andre said:


> VT Vodka @Richio?





Richio said:


> Morning, awaiting Vt shipment, this item is in on there


Still nothing @Richio?


----------



## Andre (23/5/19)

FLV Back Bar Bitters
FLV Lemon
FLV Blood Orange
FLV Brut Bubble Wine
FLV Citrus Soda
FLV Marshmallow Vanilla
FLV Rose Essence
FLV Juniper Gin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/5/19)

@Richio is it possible for you to get FA Custard Pi 3.14?


----------



## StompieZA (24/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> @Richio is it possible for you to get FA Custard Pi 3.14?



I have an almost full 10ml bottle....if you want it pm me
got from BLCK and its original FA bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (3/6/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi @Richio
> 
> If you can, please bring in the below mentioned concentrates:
> Will keep updating the list as I find more recipes whereby the flavors are not available.
> ...




Hi @Richio please kindly advise if these concentrates are in the pipeline. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/6/19)

Check the site daily/hourly for that FLV - Rose Essence and FLV - Marshmallow Vanilla to mix @Rude Rudi 's Delightfully Turkish @Richio 
I have a feeling @Room Fogger may do as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/6/19)

Bulldog said:


> Check the site daily/hourly for that FLV - Rose Essence and FLV - Marshmallow Vanilla to mix @Rude Rudi 's Delightfully Turkish @Richio
> I have a feeling @Room Fogger may do as well.


At least 3times a day on a very busy day, on a quiet one I leave the ste open and channel hop every 30 minutes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (4/6/19)

Bulldog said:


> Check the site daily/hourly for that FLV - Rose Essence and FLV - Marshmallow Vanilla to mix @Rude Rudi 's Delightfully Turkish @Richio
> I have a feeling @Room Fogger may do as well.





Room Fogger said:


> At least 3times a day on a very busy day, on a quiet one I leave the ste open and channel hop every 30 minutes


Am also checking the site regularly for new FLV stock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/19)

Bulldog said:


> Check the site daily/hourly for that FLV - Rose Essence and FLV - Marshmallow Vanilla to mix @Rude Rudi 's Delightfully Turkish @Richio
> I have a feeling @Room Fogger may do as well.


I can’t wait for that marshmallow vanilla to land!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/6/19)

Me too - checking in daily, hoping to see some good news

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/6/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Me too - checking in daily, hoping to see some good news


Hopefully soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio (21/6/19)

Apologies for the delay on this, I will have a confirmed ETA early next week on the above requests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (21/6/19)

Thanks @Richio that "Delightfully Turkish" is screaming at me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/6/19)

Richio said:


> Apologies for the delay on this, I will have a confirmed ETA early next week on the above requests.



Great news

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (8/7/19)

Hi @Richio ,

On your next INW order, could you please bring in their Black for Pipe concentrate?

INW Black for Pipe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gorvian (19/7/19)

Flavorah - Sweet and Smokey Tobacco ... Please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (31/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Hi @Richio ,
> 
> On your next INW order, could you please bring in their Black for Pipe concentrate?
> 
> INW Black for Pipe



Hey @Richio - do you have an ETA on INW Black for Pipe yet?


----------



## Richio (5/8/19)

Wesley said:


> Hey @Richio - do you have an ETA on INW Black for Pipe yet?


Hi @Wesley 

This should arrive on Thursday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gorvian (6/8/19)

Hi @Richio ,

On your next Flavorah order, could you please bring in their Sweet and Smokey Tobacco concentrate?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio (7/8/19)

Gorvian said:


> Hi @Richio ,
> 
> On your next Flavorah order, could you please bring in their Sweet and Smokey Tobacco concentrate?


Hi @Gorvian 
We do have this item incoming in the next 2 weeks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Gorvian
> We do have this item incoming in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Lawrence A (12/8/19)

Hi @Richio 

It would be great if you could get some:

Chocolate Chunks (WF)
Carrot Cake (VT)
Bread Pudding (OOO)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (1/9/19)

Hey @Richio, could you please bring these in on your next Flavourah order?

FLV Juniper Gin
FLV Citrus Soda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Gorvian
> We do have this item incoming in the next 2 weeks.


Hi @Richio , been keeping an eye out for the FLV Sweet and Smoky Tobacco since your post but haven’t seen it in stock. Did I miss it or is it still going to be added?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/9/19)

Hi @Richio ,

Please see updated wish list below.

*CAP:*
Fig (CAP)
Pumpkin Pie (Spice) (CAP)
Sweet Currant (CAP)

*DIYFS:*
Butter Rum (DIYFS)

*FA:*
Corn (FA)
Wine Champagne (FA)

*FLV:*
Acai (FLV)
Apple Cranberry (FLV)
Apricot (FLV)
Back Bar Bitters (FLV)
Banana (FLV)
Biscotti (FLV)
Blood Orange (FLV)
Bourbon (FLV)
Cantaloupe (FLV)
Cheesecake (FLV)
Coffee (FLV)
Cola (FLV)
Dessicated Coconut (FLV)
Graham Cracker (FLV)
Honeydew (FLV)
Jackfruit (FLV)
Jammy Berry (FLV)
Juniper Gin (FLV)
Kinako Soy (FLV)
Lemon Tea (FLV)
Oak Barrel (FLV)
Pineapple (FLV)
Pumpkin Spice (FLV)
Roasted Pecans & Cream (FLV)
Smoked Butterscotch (FLV)
Starch Base (FLV)
Strawberry (FLV)
Sweet and Smokey Tobacco (FLV)
Sweet Fig (FLV)
Tatanka Tobacco (FLV)
Turkish Tobacco (FLV)
Vanilla Bean (FLV)

*FW:*
Butter Rum (FW)
Dutch Apple Pie (FW)
Guava (FW)
Pumpkin Spice (FW)
Vanilla Butternut (FW)
Whiskey (FW)

*HS:*
Caramel Mocha (HS)
Pumpkin Pie (HS)

*INW:*
Bahraini Apple Gold (WG) (INW)
Black Jack Tobacco (INW)
Captain Jack for Pipe (INW)
Coffee (Kawa) (INW)
Godfather (Whisky Amaretto) (INW)
Grapefruit (INW)
Horned Toffee (INW)
Mango & Tango (INW)
Mild Tobacco (INW)
Mocca (Mocha) (INW)
Royal Club Tobacco (INW)
Shisha Chili and Hot Spice (INW)
Shisha Rosemary (INW)
Sweet Tobacco (INW)
Tobacco C (INW)
Tuscan Garden (INW)

*JF:*
Cappuccino (JF)
Cheesecake Graham Crust (JF)

*LA:*
Chocolate (Natural) (LA)

*LB:*
Butterscotch Graham Tobacco (LB)
White Chocolate (LB)

*MB:*
Captain Rum (MB)

*OOO:*
Bread Pudding (OOO)
Butter Pecan Ice Cream (OOO)
Oatmeal (OOO)
Sweet Dates (OOO)

*RF:*
Aged Bourbon Cream SC (RF)
Black Raspberry (SC) (RF)
Blackberry (RF)
Blue Energy (SC) (RF)
Bread Pudding (RF)
Bread Pudding SC (RF)
Butterscotch Pudding (RF)
Crème Brulee (RF)
Deep Fried Cookies and Cream SC (RF)
Pina Colada (SC) (RF)
Pink Candy - Burst Type (RF)
Shortbread Cookie SC (RF)
Soda Base (SC) (RF)
Spearmint SC (RF)
Vanilla Custard SC (RF)
Watermelon SC (RF)

*PUR:*
Cotton Candy (PUR)
Sour Raspberry Candy (PUR)

*TFA:*
Hpno Type (TFA)
Milk DX (TFA)
Pumpkin Spice (TFA)

*VT:*
Bitters (VT)
Butter Toffee Base (VT)
Carrot Cake (VT)
Chocolate Milk (VT)
Coffee Liqueur (VT)
Cola (VT)
Island Dream (VT)
Orange Juice (VT)
Peach Yogurt (VT)
Pineapple Juice (VT)
Red Dates (VT)
Strawberry Milk (VT)
Sweet Mate (VT)
Yoghurt Drink (VT)

*WF:*
African Horned Cucumber SC (WF)
Almond Cookie SC (WF)
Brown Sugar Cookie SC (WF)
Cherimoya SC (WF)
Cobbler (Berry) SC (WF)
Coconut Custard SC (WF)
Coconut Rum SC (WF)
Cream Filling SC (WF)
Crispy Wafer SC (WF) - available
Flan SC (WF)
Flapper Pie SC (WF)
Jam Scone (SC) (WF)
Lemon Lime Soda SC (WF)
Lemon Orange Rice Candy SC (WF)
Lemon Squares SC (WF)
Marshmallow (Gooey) SC (WF)
Papaya SC (WF)
Passionfruit SC (WF)
Rum and Cola SC (WF)
Rum Baba SC (WF)
Sesame Candy SC (WF)
Smooth Cappuccino Cream (WF)
Strawberry (Baked) (WF)
Strawberry Gummy Candy (SC) (WF)
Walnut (SC) (WF)
White Chocolate (Milky Cream) (WF)
White Fudge SC (WF)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (2/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @Richio , been keeping an eye out for the FLV Sweet and Smoky Tobacco since your post but haven’t seen it in stock. Did I miss it or is it still going to be added?



Hi @Room Fogger 

This item hasn't come in as yet, I will update this here as soon as it arrives.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/9/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Room Fogger
> 
> This item hasn't come in as yet, I will update this here as soon as it arrives.


Thank you, really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Gorvian (3/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


>



Hi There any luck on getting this item in yet ?


----------



## Andre (3/9/19)

@Richio, on my list remains:

FLV Juniper Gin
FLV Back Bar Bitters
FLV Blood Orange
VT Bourbon
VT Russian Vodka

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/9/19)

@Richio 

Please add these new concentrates to the list as well:

Arabian Tobacco (FLV)
Butter Tart SC (WF)
Chocolate Chunks (WF) 
Crepe SC (WF)
Espresso Crème (FA)
Peanut Butter SC (RF)
Tab Blended (HS)

Thank you!


----------



## Wesley (16/9/19)

Wesley said:


> Hey @Richio, could you please bring these in on your next Flavourah order?
> 
> FLV Juniper Gin
> FLV Citrus Soda



Hi @Richio, do you have an ETA on these yet?


----------



## Mollie (16/9/19)

Tyler-durden said:


> Biscuit-Inawera
> Chocolate glazed donut-CAP
> Joy-FA
> Yellow cake-FW
> ...


If you were nearby i would've giving you the concentrates for free lol


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorvian (17/9/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Room Fogger
> 
> This item hasn't come in as yet, I will update this here as soon as it arrives.




@Richio Has this item (Sweet and Smokey Tobacco (FLV)) arrived yet ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/9/19)

I just wanted to ask, what's with the massive price hike on certain Hangsen flavours? R45 for 10ml?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/9/19)

@Richio, can you please bring in the below mentioned concentrates:
Honduran Ligero (Stixx Mixx)
Nicaraguan Seco (Stixx Mixx)

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marnu (27/9/19)

Please could you look into getting:
WF Caramel Butter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (27/9/19)

FLV Sweet and Smokey is here!

@Gorvian @Room Fogger @Imthiaz Khan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/9/19)

Thank you for letting us know @Wesley

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (29/9/19)

I'm not sure if it mystic juices or mystic monkey 

I'm looking for Unicorn mushroom, or a clone, that was the best juice I have ever tasted


----------



## Richio (30/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> I just wanted to ask, what's with the massive price hike on certain Hangsen flavours? R45 for 10ml?



Hi @Chickenstrip 
The cost on the tobaccos, additives as well as a few other flavours from HS are quite expensive and we also have some of them marked down, hence the price difference

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeen Cassim (2/10/19)

Hi @Richio 
Please can you bring in some Bahraini Apple Gold (WG) (INW)
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (14/11/19)

Hi @Richio.
Looking for a naartjie flavour(VM)


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/11/19)

@Richio 

Please try and source Delosi Coconut


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/12/19)

@Richio - looking for VT Dark chocolate please 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Cockrell (19/12/19)

Any chance of getting Element - Watermelon Chill One shots?


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/1/20)

OOO Strawberry Jam please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marnu (19/1/20)

Rude Rudi said:


> OOO Strawberry Jam please



Second this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian (24/1/20)

@Richio please could you bring in Wonder Flavours Strawberry Gummy SC
https://alltheflavors.com/flavors/wonder-flavours-strawberry-gummy-candy

I seriously want to mix up this recipe 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/175676#platinum_blush_developed_by_developed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gorvian (24/1/20)

Wesley said:


> FLV Sweet and Smokey is here!
> 
> @Gorvian @Room Fogger @Imthiaz Khan



Forgot to say Thank YOU !!! .. picked this up from the Cape town store just after your post


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/1/20)

Gorvian said:


> @Richio please could you bring in Wonder Flavours Strawberry Gummy SC
> https://alltheflavors.com/flavors/wonder-flavours-strawberry-gummy-candy
> 
> I seriously want to mix up this recipe
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/175676#platinum_blush_developed_by_developed



Would also love to mix up the Platinum Blush!
@Richio, if you can, please bring in the WF Strawberry Gummy Candy and VT Strawberry Jam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian (6/2/20)

AMEN !
Would also love to mix up the Platinum Blush!
@Richio, if you can, please bring in the WF Strawberry Gummy Candy and VT Strawberry Jam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rey_Rey (8/2/20)

Please could the following be considered:
TPA Cherry Extract 
INW Blackcurrant 
INW Bubblegum yc
LA Bubblegum 
WF Strawberry Gummy Candyy SC
VT Boysenberry 
OOO Chocolate Milk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (15/2/20)

Hi @Richio ,

If possible, please bring in the below mentioned concentrates:
Basil (FLV)
Bilberry Ripe (VT)
Black Currant (FLV)
Blueberry (VT)
Blueberry Candy (VT)
Botanical Gin (VT)
Mango Juice (VT)
Moscato (FLV)
Papaya Punch (FLV)
Strawberry (FLV)
Strawberry Jam (VT)
Thick Vanilla Ice Cream (MB)


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Hi @Richio .I didn't go to your Cape Town branch, but asked the Mrs to pop in there to get some VG.
She told me she was there and there was an issue with load shedding and couldn't purchase anything. Is there not a way to go old school like a receipt book to do transactions in times like these.
I always had excellent service and choose to get supplies at your store in KC and was slightly confused by this situation. 
Thanks bro


----------



## SeekerZA (17/2/20)

Can you please get in some Blackcurrant - Inawera

I'm still eager to mix this recipe:

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3150600/Blackcurrant Lemonade v2


----------



## Richio (18/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Hi @Richio .I didn't go to your Cape Town branch, but asked the Mrs to pop in there to get some VG.
> She told me she was there and there was an issue with load shedding and couldn't purchase anything. Is there not a way to go old school like a receipt book to do transactions in times like these.
> I always had excellent service and choose to get supplies at your store in KC and was slightly confused by this situation.
> Thanks bro



Hi @Resistance

My apologies for this inconvenience, I will get in touch with the CT store and get to the bottom of this as our systems run wireless so load shedding shouldn't affect any customer sales. PM incoming

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

Richio said:


> Hi @Resistance
> 
> My apologies for this inconvenience, I will get in touch with the CT store and get to the bottom of this as our systems run wireless so load shedding shouldn't affect any customer sales. PM incoming



Thanks I'm glad we could sort out this misunderstanding.


----------



## Rey_Rey (1/3/20)

Sweet Currant (Cap) please guys.


----------



## Lingogrey (25/5/22)

Hi @Richio 

Are you guys planning to restock the Stixx Mixx tobacco concentrates (they've been not just out of stock, but not indicated on your site anymore for some time now. Some of the {what I assume to be maybe leftovers from previous runs} teas and coffees still are, though), or did they simply not sell enough to make it feasible?

It was absolutely awesome to be able to get it locally, and it would be wonderful if you could maybe do something like a poll and reconsider (especially some of the more popular concentrates, such as A+ Blend).

Thanks so much.


----------



## Richio (31/5/22)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Richio
> 
> Are you guys planning to restock the Stixx Mixx tobacco concentrates (they've been not just out of stock, but not indicated on your site anymore for some time now. Some of the {what I assume to be maybe leftovers from previous runs} teas and coffees still are, though), or did they simply not sell enough to make it feasible?
> 
> ...



Hi @Lingogrey 

Apologies for the late reply. Unfortunately it has become quite difficult to transport these items into South Africa combined with the high price and low demand, it's no longer feasible to import this flavour range. We are looking into an alternate method of transportation but for now, those are the last of the range.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey (1/6/22)

Richio said:


> Hi @Lingogrey
> 
> Apologies for the late reply. Unfortunately it has become quite difficult to transport these items into South Africa combined with the high price and low demand, it's no longer feasible to import this flavour range. We are looking into an alternate method of transportation but for now, those are the last of the range.


Thanks so much for the reply @Richio!

Even though it's sad, it is understandable. Hoping that it perhaps becomes viable some time in the future again. 

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (14/10/22)

Hi @Richio 

Will you be getting in any of the Flavor Jungle concentrates from Folkart?

Particularly the Holy RY4 and Omega Chocolate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/22)

Adephi said:


> Holy RY4


Yes please!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nick Black (28/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> Yes please!





Adephi said:


> Hi @Richio
> 
> Will you be getting in any of the Flavor Jungle concentrates from Folkart?
> 
> Particularly the Holy RY4 and Omega Chocolate.


Hi guys, these flavors are part of Flavor Jungles One Shot Range.
We currently have the Holy RY4 in stock - https://blckvapour.co.za/products/holy-ry4-one-shot-jf

The Omega Chocolate will be brought in with our next shipment!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/22)

Nick Black said:


> Hi guys, these flavors are part of Flavor Jungles One Shot Range.
> We currently have the Holy RY4 in stock - https://blckvapour.co.za/products/holy-ry4-one-shot-jf
> 
> The Omega Chocolate will be brought in with our next shipment!


Thanks and that sucks cause my order arrived from you guys yesterday  

Shall be added to my wish list for next month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (1/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks and that sucks cause my order arrived from you guys yesterday
> 
> Shall be added to my wish list for next month!


Murphy and his laws lmao!
Thank you for your support. Hopefully next month you will be able to get both the Omega Chocolate and the Holy RY4!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/11/22)

Nick Black said:


> Murphy and his laws lmao!
> Thank you for your support. Hopefully next month you will be able to get both the Omega Chocolate and the Holy RY4!


murphy does suck a bit! 

its on the list for next month!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> murphy does suck a bit!
> 
> its on the list for next month!


Received and mixed thank you @Nick Black

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick Black (22/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Received and mixed thank you @Nick Black
> 
> View attachment 267621


AYO! Thanks for the support man and you're right on time man as the Omega Chocolate as well as a Passionfruit Pineapple that has been added to the range - https://blckvapour.co.za/search?q=one+shot+jf


----------



## Paul33 (22/12/22)

Nick Black said:


> AYO! Thanks for the support man and you're right on time man as the Omega Chocolate as well as a Passionfruit Pineapple that has been added to the range - https://blckvapour.co.za/search?q=one+shot+jf


You’re one day late as always cause my order came this morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nick Black (23/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> You’re one day late as always cause my order came this morning


Remember Murphy? lmaooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Received and mixed thank you @Nick Black
> 
> View attachment 267621


This was good the day after mixing but rewicked tonight and it’s MUCH better. Everything has settled nicely.

Yum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

